# Passenger mirror reverse tilt down



## PSUguy (Nov 6, 2014)

Does anyone know if our cars have this feature? I've tried following the tutorial in the virtual manual and on audiusa.com but it's not working for me. Currently driving a 2015 S3 Premium Plus with Nav and B&O


----------



## CJMS3 (Jan 13, 2015)

Good question. I tried too based on instructions in manual and it wouldn't work. But I have a Canadian car without the folding mirrors. So maybe that doesn't work either??


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

I know that mine has this feature, but I don't know if it was part of an option. I'm also pretty sure one sets it to off or on through the MMI/car section of the screen.
Hope you find it there... if not, call your dealer or check your manual.


----------



## crzybadger (Sep 27, 2014)

anyone have answer for this yet?


----------



## chenw87 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mine works. You just make to make sure the knob on the driver's side door is set to the right side mirror.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

chenw87 said:


> Mine works. You just make to make sure the knob on the driver's side door is set to the right side mirror.


+1, search this forum. It was discussed a few months ago. There's also a YouTube video describing it.


----------



## crzybadger (Sep 27, 2014)

I am guessing Canadian cars don't have this feature? Mine does not tilt down despite having the knob switched to the passenger side position.


----------



## CJMS3 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, same. I even tried programming the mirror based on a step by step video from Audi and no dice.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep, mine works. As was said above, switch the knob to the passenger side mirror, then when you put the car in reverse it tilts. US spec car, can't see where the OP is from on mobile.


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

If you have memory seats, you would have the tilt.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

It can be enabled through VCDS. Can't search and link right now since I'm posting from my phone, but there is a VCDS tweaks thread going on.


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

M this 2! said:


> If you have memory seats, you would have the tilt.


Uhh, who has memory seats? Not an option.


----------



## activeX (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello from Austria,

A other Forum Member did activate this option via VCDS on my A3 8V.

Here a short Video:






And here the coding:

1. STG 52 (Türelektr. Beifahr.) auswählen
2. STG Lange Codierung -> Funktion 07
3. Byte 04
4. Bit 2 activate
5. Bit 3 activate

Regards from Austria ;-)


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. My seats are fully manual and the drop-down still works on my car. 

I can't seem to adjust how much it drops down though, if I adjust it, when I shift into first the mirror goes up to an incorrect position. The other day I toyed around in VCDS and saw that you can adjust how much it drops down though.


----------



## STLsepangS3 (Jan 10, 2015)

I tried to figure this out on my wife's 2015 A3 and couldn't do it. I spoke to Audi and they said you have to have the convenience package with the power folding mirrors for it to work. I don't have that on my wife's car. I ordered it for my S3 but don't have it yet so I can't say for sure if this is accurate.


----------



## IHIERBal (Sep 26, 2014)

US spec here. Didn't come with mine but I did enable it using vag com like the poster said a few posts back.


----------

